# Introducing Joby



## GMA100 (Apr 8, 2016)

What a handsome guy! I love his name! 
He looks very Arabian to me. I don't see any QH at all.....


----------



## Tihannah (Apr 7, 2015)

Pretty boy!


----------



## ManicMinii (Jun 28, 2016)

Thank you, he's named after a friend  Everything but his head does seem rather Arabian-esque.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Nice horse, probably a Quarab. He is very nice looking and solid, enjoy him!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Awww hello handsome boy Joby!  He is soooo adorable. Love his name too.


----------



## jgnmoose (May 27, 2015)

I agree, he could be a QH/Arabian, half-arabian. Gray horses are one of my favorites, handsome horse you have there.


----------



## Mulefeather (Feb 22, 2014)

A very handsome boy!! I asgree that there is definitely something more than QH in the genetic woodpile there. He has a very Baroque look to him - possibly Andalusian somewhere?


----------



## 3Horses2DogsandaCat (Apr 19, 2016)

I was thinking "Baroque" too. He's handsome!


----------



## ManicMinii (Jun 28, 2016)

Thanks for the compliments everyone. So far he's settling in well and I was thinking he looked very baroque as well. Who knows maybe he has an Andalusian ancestor somewhere in his family tree!


----------



## WhimsicalMe (Aug 21, 2016)

I'm a sucker for greys and I love his name as well! Handsome looking fella!


----------



## Oktobar (Sep 24, 2013)

He's lovely, fleabit is one of my favourite colours! That face too! 

I'd vote for Andalusian cross too, maybe an Azteca horse?


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

That face does not yell Arab to me, I agree with the Baroque guesses, he looks like he will be fun, and is very handsome, could also be a handful, with that splash of hot blood!


----------



## ManicMinii (Jun 28, 2016)

He's definitely a handful, for lack of a better word he's much more sensitive than the TWHs and QHs i've been accustomed to. I think he's going to teach me quite a bit!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

ManicMinii said:


> He's definitely a handful, for lack of a better word he's much more sensitive than the TWHs and QHs i've been accustomed to. I think he's going to teach me quite a bit!


My big mare is half Morgan, she is far more sensitive than anything I have ridden before, she has eventually made a decent rider out of me.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

There was a man in Texas breeding draft horses to Arabians, and this looks just like one of his Percheron Arabian crosses.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Woohoo!! congrats! trails are so much fun! he looks like a good solid horse which will be awesome for trails. Excited to see how your work with him works out. Hope to see more photos!


----------



## Jan1975 (Sep 7, 2015)

His head does not look QH at all to me...my first thought was Lusitano or Andalusian, but when Greentree mentioned Percheron, I can see that, too. Whatever his mix, he's a very handsome boy! Congrats!


----------



## ManicMinii (Jun 28, 2016)

If there is any Percheron in him, I wish he had taken after that side a bit more as he is very narrow throughout his chest. I'm hoping that with more exercise he'll add a bit more bulk to his frame.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

Baroque is a very good description. LOL He's quite the handsome fellow and I think he knows it.

I'm not seeing Arabian in there. I'm seeing Andalusian, tbh. 

That said, QH's are a grab bag of breeding. Some may have a more Thoroughbred appearance, others more Arab, etc. It just depends on the original bloodlines that are coming through, and sometimes its just a genetic crapshoot.

Don't you wish they could talk? Joby might tell you something entirely different from what you think you know about him. LOL


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

Also, I love how his tail has that 'ombre' fade to it.


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

He's so pretty! Something about him is regal I think. He looks like he could be in a royal court. Lol I agree he's not a full quarter horse, but I think he's so handsome!


----------



## ManicMinii (Jun 28, 2016)

AtokaGhosthorse said:


> Baroque is a very good description. LOL He's quite the handsome fellow and I think he knows it.
> 
> I'm not seeing Arabian in there. I'm seeing Andalusian, tbh.
> 
> ...


Joby has a very arrogant air about him and seems to think of his herdmates as irritating peasants. He rules the herd with an iron fist. I've been thinking he looks Andalusian but that if he was put next to a known purebred he'd look nothing like one LOL. I definitely agree with you about Quarter Horses, they can be built wildly different from one registered horse to the next.

I do wish he could talk. All I know for certain about him is that he is a barrel racing drop out. His back story from his previous owner's trainer is that he came from an owner who became pregnant and couldn't be bothered to feed him. I personally don't trust his previous trainer and found her to be very odd. She insisted she got first right of refusal if I ever put him up for sale and I didn't like that as I wasn't buying him from her but from her client. If she liked him so much why didn't she buy him back from her client?

His history is likely to remain shrouded in mystery like so many other horses.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

ManicMinii said:


> If there is any Percheron in him, I wish he had taken after that side a bit more as he is very narrow throughout his chest. I'm hoping that with more exercise he'll add a bit more bulk to his frame.


Percheron crosses can be surprisingly narrow. My gelding is far more narrow than other draft crosses I've seen. Even Rafe, smrobs' QH/Belgian gelding who is the same age as my paint/Percheron gelding, is far heavier through the chest than my gelding is.

I almost see mustang in him. It's possible if he was born in the holding pens (they aren't branded if they are born at the facility, I don't think) or if he was bred out of a mustang mare by a QH stud later after the mare was adopted.


----------



## GMA100 (Apr 8, 2016)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I almost see mustang in him. It's possible if he was born in the holding pens (they aren't branded if they are born at the facility, I don't think) or if he was bred out of a mustang mare by a QH stud later after the mare was adopted.


They actually are branded.







My guy was born in the holding pens.


----------



## ManicMinii (Jun 28, 2016)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Percheron crosses can be surprisingly narrow. My gelding is far more narrow than other draft crosses I've seen. Even Rafe, smrobs' QH/Belgian gelding who is the same age as my paint/Percheron gelding, is far heavier through the chest than my gelding is.
> 
> I almost see mustang in him. It's possible if he was born in the holding pens (they aren't branded if they are born at the facility, I don't think) or if he was bred out of a mustang mare by a QH stud later after the mare was adopted.


 I've never seen any percheron crosses in person but it's surprising they can have much narrower builds than other draft crosses. Joby is probably around 14.3 hands but he feels a lot bigger undersaddle than he looks. My friend rides wide quarter horses and agreed with me. I was worried he wouldn't be big enough for me but he seems to carry me with ease. I haven't really thought about him having mustang blood since we're in TN but that is a viable theory since I have no idea where he originally is from.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Kind of hard to tell in this pic, but I can't log in to Photobucket to access my other pics of him. This is my paint/Percheron gelding. Taken in April, so he was just shy of 7-years-old. The bay in front is a QH. The dun in back is a QH as well. The bay is about 15hh and the dun is 16hh. My gelding is 17hh. Our saddle is FQHB and it's a smidge wide on him (have to use a riser pad to get it to fit right, but he's still bulking up, so should fit by his birthday next year).


----------

